# Converting TEC files to .Jpeg photos



## Gremlin_s07 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Guys. I need your help. I had some photos transfered to a programme called Photovault in my Samsung Galaxy Notes. When I tried to copy the photos back out from the vault, the photos copied over as tec files and I can't see anything.

Will I still be able to salvage the photos? 

Please help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to use the PhotoVault application to move the photos from the Private to the Public photo gallery and then you can copy them back off the phone.


----------

